# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شرکت در کنکور پس از کارشناسی

## misagh97

سلام خدمت دوستانمن بهداشت عمومی زنجان قبول شدم  :Yahoo (21): حالا مخیواستم ببینم میتونم بعد از اینکه کارشناسی گرفتم دوباره در کنکور سراسری شرکت کنم و در رشته های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی مشغول به تحصیل بشم ؟شرایطش چیه ؟تشکر

----------


## artim

> سلام خدمت دوستانمن بهداشت عمومی زنجان قبول شدم حالا مخیواستم ببینم میتونم بعد از اینکه کارشناسی گرفتم دوباره در کنکور سراسری شرکت کنم و در رشته های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی مشغول به تحصیل بشم ؟شرایطش چیه ؟تشکر



اره میشه
اگه روزانه الان قبول شدی و بعدا رشته های پزشکی دولتی قبول بشی اگه تا 4 سال دیگه قوانین عوض نشه که بعید میدونم باید ترمی شهریه بدی الان سالی 12 تومنه اونموقع با همین روال پیش بره سالی 20 تومن میشه

----------

